# IQUITOS



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

CAPITAL de la region loreto, principal centro comercial, poblacional y turistico de la amazonia....tiene unos 400 mil habitantes. esta a orillas del rio amazonas.
















































quistococha...









jarana 








el nuevo estadio


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*buen destino turistico es iquitos.*


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que wenas fotos de Iquitos... como lo dije antes la ciudad se ve magica y exotica.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

la primera foto de esa plaza se ve interesante el paisaje tambien y las casonas historicas estan lindas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta es la unica ciudad de la selva que tiene mejor presencia y ambiente agradable en sus calles, se ve q tiene todo..........

El estadio es una maravilla por dentro, pero la fachada esta realmente fea, parece que no hubiera fachada y estuviera a mitad de construccion......


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Están bonitas las fotos, y coincido con sky, el estadio luce feo por fuera.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Madre mia! con las charapas ! :drool:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Iquitos necesita mucha atencion del Estado, esa ciudad crece a mas velocidad que todas las otras con mas poblacion en el pais, sobrepaso los 400,000 habitantes el año pasado.


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

El estadio aun no se termian por fuera. malazo pork como ya fue el mundial sub 17 kien demonos sabe cuando la terminen :S!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

EFRACO said:


> Iquitos necesita mucha atencion del Estado, esa ciudad crece a mas velocidad que todas las otras con mas poblacion en el pais, sobrepaso los 400,000 habitantes el año pasado.


Tienes razón. Según los datos del censo, Iquitos crece explosivamente y va camino a ser una ciudad realmente grande. Creo que ya se acerca a Chiclayo en población, no?
Buenas fotos, Fayo.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que buena trenza de Iquitos hiciste Fayo, Yo he tenido la oportunidad de visitarla dos veces es una ciudad muy atractiva, con su gente muy amable y generosa.


----------



## VGA (Mar 18, 2006)

wow, insisto en que esta ciudad se parece mucho a la mia, se ve muy desarrollada para estar en plena selva, bonita Iquitos.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Muy buena trenza, con gusto a poco, siempre me a llamado la atención la región de la amazonia, Iquitos se ve una ciudad pintoresca, me dá la impresión que es otro tipo de turismo por esos lares y que es de gente cálida ¿o me equivoco?

Saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mas que todo la gente va a Iquitos para conocer las comunidades nativas que viven en la profundidad de la selva, visitar las reservas ecologicas, navegar por el amazonas, la unica forma de llegar a iquitos es por avión, no hay otra si se va por ío desde Pucallpa te demoras como 7 días, hay un barco tipo minicrucero que hace esta travesía, y por supuesto la gente es muy cálida, a las mujeres de esta parte se les dice charapas y tiene fama de ser muy ardientes jeje, bueno eso es lo que dicen, ademas la forma de hablar de los selvaticos es muy graciosa.


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

si, lo del acento es algo bastaaaante carcteristico. Escuchando algunos dialectos indigenas, se nota d lejos un gran parecido al acento amazonico, k al mismo tiempo es curioso observar k es muy parecido al hablar portugues brasileño.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Increíble que Iquitos siendo una ciudad con cerca de medio millón de habitantes no esté conectada con el resto del país mediante carreteras, todas las demás ciudades selváticas importantes lo están.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

iquitos es una ciudad magnifica, esa foto de la lluvia me parecio buena


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No sé si saldrá esta foto.










En todo caso en este link del worlisround aparecen muchas fotos de la vida cotidiana en Iquitos.

http://www.worldisround.com/articles/264084/index.html


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Mirando esas fotos la ciudad se ve muy pobre y le falta modernidad.


----------

